# New Member from Wisconsin



## jowbees (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi. I live in Milwaukee County, but I keep my bees in another county, Walworth County. This is my first year and I have one hive. I am in a class given by the University of Wisconsin Extension office in Milwaukee County. I have learned so much from them, but feel like I need to learn so much more.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to beekeeping. Best of luck!


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome .... :applause: you are among friends


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## Retroguy (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome! Great bunch of folks and very knowledgeable. Just read all the threads and you'll learn a LOT!


----------



## suzyq (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm also from Walworth County. Just a hop skip and a jump from the Walworth County Fairgrounds in Elkhorn Wi. I also have one have and plan to up it to two next spring. Welcome. You can get a lot of your questions answered here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

jowbees said:


> I am in a class given by the University of Wisconsin Extension office in Milwaukee County. I have learned so much from them, but feel like I need to learn so much more.


Welcome! This is my second year, and the more I learn about bees, the more I realize how little I know. I have a feeling that this is a lifetime adventure.

Good luck with your hives!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Mommyofthree (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi from fellow newbee from Minnesota. I also have one hive and in the first year. Hope it is going well!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome - we need more beekeepers in Wisconsin!


----------



## Becky (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm right there with you! I didn't realize how much there is to learn.....but I love it. Just hoping my hive survives the winter!


----------

